# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  HandsOn Training: Der Bootvorgang

## BetterWorld

Seit einiger Zeit bieten wir HandsOn Trainings für die Konsole an.
Dabei befassen wir uns hauptsächlich mit der Shell, insbesondere mit der Bash.
Letztlich lernen wir alle nützlichen Konsolenkommandos, schreiben kleinere Shellfunctions und lernen dadurch peu a peu das ganze System. Vom Procfilesystem über Zeitbehandlung zu Speicher- und Prozessverwaltung.

Dabei ist das Training auch für Anfänger geeignet.
Driften die Kenntnisse zu weit auseinander, wird die Gruppe kurzerhand gesplittet, oder es werden extra Trainingseinheiten angeboten.

Wir treffen uns dazu in einer gemeinsam Screensitzung, in der wir zusammen hacken.
Via Mumble -das open source "Teamspeak" mit besserer Qualität- reden wir.
Das ist eine sehr effiziente Methode (Linux) zu lernen.

Mit einer Gruppe treffen wir uns jeden Dienstag um 19:00Uhr. Dort schreiben wir mittlerweile einen eigenen Chatserver als reines mit Bashscript. 

Das Ganze ist wirklich eine hocheffiziente Methode Linux und Shellscripting zu lernen.
Wir können auch gerne weitere solcher HandsOn Trainings bieten. Einfach mit uns reden.

Es gibt jedoch noch mehr Themen, die behandelt werden wollen.

Eines davon ist der Linux Bootvorgang bis zum Desktop.
Dieses Thema wird auch mehrere Sitzungen dauern.

Wir beginnen damit am Samstag, den 30.4.2016 um 19:00 Uhr.

Jeder User wird damit konfrontiert.
Bei jeder Installation wird das Leben einfacher, wenn man weiß, was da wirklich passiert.
Und tut die Kiste mal wirklich nicht, ist dieses Wissen sehr hilfreich, um das Ding wieder hochzukriegen.
Man lernt sich auch auf dieser Ebene zu wehren. 

Jede Distri sollte Mumble in ihren Repos zur einfachen Installation bereithalten.
Um Mumble vernünftig einsetzen zu können, sollte man ein Mikrophon haben -egal ob von Webcam, Headset oder ein "echtes".

Die gemeinsame Screensession erreicht man unter dem Server interhacktive.de mit dem SSH- Befehl:


```
ssh -p 33033 looser@interhacktive.de   # Spasswort: looser
```

In die Screensession verbindet man sich dann mit dem Befehl:

```
screen -x -S HandsOn
# (das -S HandsOn kann man auch weglassen, solange nur eine Screensession läuft)
```

Wir sind auch in Freenode im Channel #interhacktive oder ##os-forum zu finden.

And don't forget: Have fun!

----------

